# Flea Market find



## compur (May 13, 2012)

Found this WWII Kodak 35 US Signal Corps model at a flea market this morning in nice cosmetic condition:


----------



## belial (May 13, 2012)

That is beautiful


----------



## dxqcanada (May 13, 2012)

Nice find ... I really gatta go to more flea markets.


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2012)

Oh, man, that looks nice! Pretty good shape!


----------



## ambaker (May 13, 2012)

Sweet find!  I always keep my eye out at the yard sales and flea markets.  I've yet to find one this unique.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 13, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Buckster (May 13, 2012)

Great find!  How much, if I may be so bold?


----------



## Steve5D (May 14, 2012)

Very cool!


----------



## Patriot (May 14, 2012)

Do you think that it can be restored to working condition?


----------



## compur (May 14, 2012)

Update: turns out the shutter was an easy fix -- just a film chip caught in the works.  The shutter IS working now.


----------



## The Barbarian (Jul 17, 2012)

The Kodak 35 isn't much of a big deal - unless it's the army signal corps version you have.   Then it's a highly desirable model.  Lucky you.


----------



## invisible (Jul 17, 2012)

A beauty.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 17, 2012)

My brother had a regular Kodak 35 back around 1975 or so...we were kids...his Kodak wasn't working right...I tried to repair it, unsucessfully. I was about 12 at the time. Fast-forward some 35 years or more to a couple of years ago, I saw an article on The Online Photographer blog, featuring photography-themed, custom-desinged, limited run silk-screened tee shirts which were each made for exactly ONE DAY. When I saw this tee shirt, featuring the old KOdak 35 that my brother had owned, I simply HAD to buy a couple of these limited edition tee's!!!


----------



## SamSpade1941 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet find that is a real prize especially for someone who is a WWII collector. Those are worth about a $150 or so depending on condition . Again Congrats.


----------

